# FS: Hagen 30G Tank w/ Black Stingray Stand



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

I am selling the following as a set for $80
- Hagen 30G tank
- Black Stingray stand
- Tronic 100W heater
- Substrate
- Blue background wallpaper
- Thermometer


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Price drop


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow. Can't beat that! Great price.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what are the tank measurements?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

H5N1 don't come on too much these days Adrian, but he's a friend and I've seen this tank myself- condition is great.

I'm almost 100% sure it's the 30"X12"X18".


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> H5N1 don't come on too much these days Adrian, but he's a friend and I've seen this tank myself- condition is great.
> 
> I'm almost 100% sure it's the 30"X12"X18".


thank you.


----------

